# More To Come



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2004)

OK, I thought it would be time to start a new journal.

Not only am I back on the journal, back at the diet, back at the workouts, and back at -- everything.....I thought it would be time for me to actually lose some weight.

Let's see, where are we   

It has been almost 6 months since Victor has been gone.  I have gained back 10 of the 25 pounds I lost.  AND I HATE EVERY SINGLE POUND.  So it is time to get rid of them.

I don't have a trainer, but I don't think I need one.   I'm going to get back on my vits and the rest of my supplements--I have also added a Viactiv for calcium supplementation.   All of you that I've talked to knows we have been trying to get pregnant.   I had an IUI on the 12 of Sept. and my blood preg. test came back negative.....since then, I started yesterday (Sept. 26) and we will try again next month with our last IUI.  After that, my doc said she wanted to go to something a little more aggressive.  I do not know yet what that entails.   But for right now, my goal is just to lose a little weight and get healthy!  I plan to add plenty of raw veggies and loads of fish and chicken.

Here's where I'm starting:
M1: coffee and oatmeal w/ one pack of Splenda.
M2: carrot chips and water, water, water
M3: Chipotle....but I only had black beans, lettuce and beef, had a diet coke to drink.
M4: dinner tonight is going to be grilled tilapia, green beans and sweet potatoes.


If anyone wants to get in on this, help with the diet, help with the motivation or just yell at me.....I'd be much appreciative.
Love to all
T


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Woohoo!  Tamtam.  I missed you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2004)

Being back on my diet feels so good.   I didn't get to workout this morning, but I plan to workout in the morning.   I think I've also decided that I will do another little run/walk here around our campus.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 28, 2004)

* Tuesday, Sept. 29*

My birthday is Thursday.   It is my treat to myself that I will eat healthy and exercise all week long.   Just this week am I calling it a treat (only because it's my birthday), the rest of the time, it will be my life.

M1: I'm having oatmeal w/ splenda and hard-boiled egg whites right now.  I haven't even had any coffee yet.   I will have some after I finish my water.  
I just had my two vit E and I will have my Viactiv after my breakfast.
M2: Carb Control Strawberry yogurt, water
M3: potato soup and wild field greens salad w/ raw broccoli, cauliflower,cucumbers and tomatoes w/ low fat ranch dressing, water to drink.
M4: Sugar free orange popsicle, sprite
M5: grilled sirloin, salad and peas, water

I also plan to use this journal as just that - a journal.  I will probably put other stuff in here other than meals and workouts.  Like, right now I have a headache, it is very hot in my office and I have a lot of work to do.....not to mention, Aunt Flo came to see me and I hate her so much.

OK, off to get some work done.....talk to you later


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

So what made you stray from working out and eating properly?  I see so many people do it and I'm just curious as to how it came about.  You were doing so very well, then you go away and come back saying you gained unwanted weight and that you think it was due to improper eating and not working out.  couSon wants to know the 411?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 28, 2004)

I know it was because of improper eating and not working out.   I've missed you cousON!!

Victor (you guys remember my ex-trainer), left in April.  Before that we'd worked together for about 20 weeks.  I'd gone from weighing almost 140 to weighing 116.  I'd gone from about 30% BF down to like 18% BF.  

When Victor got called up for duty, I was to get Will, the guy who won in the show in Galveston that I posted a pic of, well that didn't happen because on the Monday I was to start with him, Victor called me and said he'd gotten fired......Victor was already in Atlanta at this time, but loved me so much that he felt he needed to call me.   Well, at that time, I got w/ the manager of Gold's and he was going to put me with Jonna, a former competitor that was just hired on at the club.   I worked w/ her 3 times and then the club got shut down and I had no trainer......mind you, all of this took place w/in a span of about a week and a half.

That took a toll and not having a club or a trainer, I lost the momentum, then lost the motivation, then lost the drive.   

All in all, I think 10 pounds over 5 months is not bad at all.   I will have to work hard and diligently to get it off and continue eating healthy and with tons of workouts.  I think I can probably be back where I was by November.  

Thanks for asking, I think it was important to reveal all of that again.  Not only for anyone reading this but for me too.  I needed to be reminded where I was, how great it felt and how wonderful I looked.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm sure you still look great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 28, 2004)

You're so sweet!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Wed. September 29*  yeah, yeah, yeah....yesterday was the 28th......

I am feeling pretty good today.   I didn't get to workout this morning, slept almost NONE last night.   I did bring my workout gear though, I will go workout this afternoon here at our fitness center.

Meals are still looking good!
M1: oatmeal w/ splenda and raisins, 2 hardboiled egg whites, coffee
M2: raw spinach salad, raw broccoli, raw cauliflower and tomatoes in low-fat ranch dressing, Gatorade to drink.
M3: 1/2 tuna fish sandwich w/ extra lettuce and tomato, green tea to drink.
I did a 15 minute session on the ellipticle and then two sets military press and two sets behind head tricep ext.   It was quick but at least it was!  I'm very fortunate we at least get to just leave during the day and go workout, whenever we want.
M4: dinner was grilled fish w/ lemon, green beans and water to drink.
M5: I am having some green tea right now.  The green tea has become a nightly ritual for me.   I like it and it doesn't seem to interrupt my sleeping habits.

I am really craving some raw veggies today.  Like, I really want some broccoli and cauliflower and cucumbers w/ ranch dressing.   We have that at our little cafe, I think I'll go get some for my second meal.
I didn't bring any lunch today, I think I'm gonna go get my nails done at lunchtime and maybe just pick up some chicken and some veggies today at the grocery store on my way back probably.  I think this is actually a good idea and I'll have some leftover for tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing great today!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 29, 2004)

I am about to go workout at 4:00.  I think I will do some weights along with my cardio today.  It may be mostly cardio though, just depends on what my workout partner wants to do.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Tammy!  Glad to see you back online more regularily 

BTW, where's Stacey???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey B.....good to see you here honey!

Isn't that the most beautiful little girl in your avi????  She is such a doll!!

I just talked to Stacey yesterday.   I don't think she is online anymore.  I don't know if she will be, she may be just very busy with her new job.
I will tell her that you asked where she was.   I'll make her give you a shout


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Thursday, Sept. 30*

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME 

I was going to be good this morning.  Came in to the office, made my oatmeal w/ splenda and my hard boiled egg whites and then my really good friend here comes in with a cake and then my boss and my ex supervisor come in w/ more cakes and some gifts. 

This day is BLOWN for the diet!!!!!   I am planning to go workout this afternoon though.

I will just have to note my meals as I have them.

for lunch (at 11:00) today, my mother in law took me to a little mexican rest. over here  by my office.  I had the cup of tortilla soup and a small salad!  It was very good.  I also think I had something like 3 glasses of water w/ lunch.  I also did take my H.E.A.T. before my lunch.   

I think I'm about to go workout.  I'm at a stopping point in my afternoon and think I can go workout for a bit.  I think I may only do cardio today.

I did 15 minutes on treadmill and then 3 sets of lunges on an incline.  Great quick little workout.  I thoroughly enjoy those quick little getaways


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Welcome back sweetie and enjoy that cake because you are not gonna have any tomorrow


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

Happy bday couSon!!  

Do you best to not go WAY off target on the diet, but don't let it ruin your day!  What are you ... all of 25 today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 30, 2004)

That is so sweet of you CousON.....I'm actually 32


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 1, 2004)

* October 1 -- oh my gosh, I can't believe it's October already *

I am doing pretty good so far.   Last night at happy hour for my birthday, I only had two drinks and then I took food home for me and hubby for dinner and I only ate fajita chicken and beef.  I didn't have any tortillas, any rice or beans and no chips.   I actually felt like I did pretty good.

This morning, I'm having
M1:  Oatmeal w/ honey and 2 hard boiled egg whites, coffee w/ soy milk 
M2:  raw broccoli, raw cauliflower, raw cucumbers, spinach salad and tomatoes w/ low-fat ranch dressing, water to drink. 
M3:  I will have my tuna at about 2 or 2:30.  

Took my H.E.A.T. and then went to work out this afternoon at 3:30.  Did 12 minutes on the treadmill and then 2 sets of lying ham curls and then 2 sets of seated ham curls, then 2 sets of quad extensions and then a jog around the track.  
I was limited with my time this afternoon and besides, I've been walking like a mad woman today.
M4: I had a banana and now I'm having a diet pepsi.
M5: I plan to cook dinner tonight and have something healthy.  
Tomorrow we are going out for dinner to Benihana for my birthday dinner.  Just me, Brad and the boys....it's going to be so good.  I've been looking forward to this all week long


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

it's nice to see you 'back at the gym' and eating better!  Losing those few lbs you gained will be a cake walk ... should I say cake   Only two drinks on your bday?  I'll make sure to have a few for you on mine bday.  

Morning Mrs.Fit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome back sweetie and enjoy that cake because you are not gonna have any tomorrow





You are so right Viv.   I'm not having any!!!  Today is two other people's b-day at the clinic and they have cake....I'm not having any!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Fit!!   I think it will be a cake walk too.  I've already lost 2 of them!   

Please have more drinks for me.   But you have to have Malibu and Sprite w/ a lime.  That's my drink of choice!

And please don't say cake....    I had too  much of that yesterday.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey B.....good to see you here honey!
> 
> Isn't that the most beautiful little girl in your avi????  She is such a doll!!


Why yes, I dare say she IS the most beautiful baby girl EVER!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2004)

Happy B-day!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2004)

Monday, October 4

M1: oatmeal w/ splenda, coffee, 2 hardboiled eggs
M2: cucumber w/ salt and pepper, water
WORKOUT 11:30 today.  BACK
Did 2 sets one arm row, 2 sets seated row, 2 sets lat pulldown
Also, 12 minutes on treadmill (alternate walk/run), 30 lunges on treadmill after cardio.
M3: 6oz. tuna and broccoli, water to drink (this is after workout)
M4: dinner last night was turkey and veggies, water to drink.

I also had a cup of hot green tea before bed.  I just absolutely love it that I'm back to my great workouts and my great diet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2004)

* Tuesday, Oct. 5*

I did not work out this morning.  I actually think I'm going to cancel my membership at LifeTime Fitness.   I'm finding that working out over here at our fitnesss center is working out for me and I'm not going to workout in the mornings anyway.  Also, I'm finding that I really, really like sleeping in!!!   

Also, I think I'm going to get with a trainer here at our fitness center.  There is a trainer here that used to be at 24 Hour when I was there, and I like him - he's really nice.  Yesterday when I was working on my back, he came by me and said "squeeze"....
So, I'm going to check and see.....it's much cheaper here anyway....and Cooper is the premier name -- hello!!!!

M1:  I'm having some Honey Nut Cherios w/ 2% milk and some coffee.
M2:  Turkey burger on wheat bun w/ fruit salad, diet pepsi to drink.
M3:

I have to leave today at 3 to go to the doctor.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd love to have a workout today, but it isn't going to happen until at least 5 or so tonight.   I think when I get home I'll just do an arm workout.


Oh yeah -- like my new sig??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 6, 2004)

* Wednesday, October 6*

I've had my oatmeal w/ splenda this morning.  Now I'm having a Carb Check bagel bar.   These are so good.  Has anyone had one of these things?  They have: 
130 cals
3g fat
o cholesterol
14 carbs 
10g protein

Not too bad I guess.  

I also had a Chai latte.

M2:  I will have some lean ground beef on a bed of lettuce.  Leftovers from last night.
M3:
M4:

Don't know about anything else yet.   I will report later.

I did a short walk this morning and I will try to workout later, but I have a doctor's appt. at 4:30, so I don't know when I will get to.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

you will _try_ to workout later?  How long is the dr appt?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 6, 2004)

I think the appt. will probably last about an hour.   I WILL workout today.  Will probably be when I get home though.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

... if your couSON can't give you a hard time, who can ... being that I was under the des.......... on never mind


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm always up for you giving me a hard............time!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm always up for you giving me a hard............time!!!



is it getting _WARM_ in here?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 7, 2004)

OK...I haven't eaten that well today.

I had Honey Nut Cherios w/ 2% milk this morning for breakfast, w/ coffee of course

Then I had to go run an errand at lunch and picked up chick-fil-a for lunch.

then someone brought cookies, so I had two of those.

I have some Tilapia laid out that I plan to cook for dinner tonight though, that will be good and healthy and I plan to make some veggies w/ it.  

It's only about 3:45 here and I am ready to go home.  I have to go get a cake for my brother in law (today is his bday) and take it to him.  I also have to go to the store and pick up some necessities for the home and I really want to go to Payless, because they have a really cute bag there that I would love to have.

So, I may try to leave a little early this afternoon if at all possible.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2004)

* Monday, October 11*

OK, well...the Horns lost again, but it was a damn good game - I think next year is our year....if Mack Brown can teach Vince Young to throw overhanded and stop that side throw "S", we might have a chance.

OK, enough of that.....

M1:  I'm having my eggs this morning w/ black coffee
M2:  I will probably get some veggies or something for a snack.
I will eat my lunch later this afternoon (probably about 1).  I plan to go workout at 11:30
M3:  I brought leftover chicken and veggies for lunch.
M4:


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

Tam..........I'm coming to Dallas next month!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 12, 2004)

I know and I can't wait either......we are going to have so much fun!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 12, 2004)

Tuesday, Oct. 12

I haven't really been hungry today.

I had eggs and coffee this morning for breakfast.
I'm having chicken soft tacos for lunch, w/ diet coke.
There is a baby shower for someone here in my office this afternoon and I'm sure there will be goodies, so I will report on what I have -- I PROMISE.
I don't know what will be for dinner tonight, probably some Tilapia and veggies....we've been having a lot of fish lately.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 13, 2004)

I HAVE TO LOSE SOME F$%#ING WEIGHT!!!!

I AM SO SICK OF THIS CRAP.

IF I'M NOT PREGNANT, I'M GOING ON A MAJOR, MAJOR DIET

GAAAAAA


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

wow.   Feel better?  Lil venting there sweetie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm just so bummed out that I let this happen.  I was doing so well.  I guess I really do need a trainer or someone to be responsible to.......trying to be responsible to myself JUST IS NOT WORKING!!!!!!


----------



## blueboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Don't get down on your self Fitgirl, pick yourself up and continue where you left off when you had confidence in yourself.  You know the formula that works for you.  You also have enough knowledge to know that it is not going to happen over night.  Get back into your routine and you will start feeling good again!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Blue.....where in Dallas are you?   Wanna be my trainer??

I know you're right.   I really just need to get back into it....I'm just so sick of it.

Honestly, to tell you the  truth, I don't know if I want to be pregnant right now. I mean, yes, I do, really, I do, but I also want to get my body back into a healthy, great shape before I do get pregnant......and what if I wait too long?

UUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## blueboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Thanks Blue.....where in Dallas are you?   Wanna be my trainer??
> 
> I know you're right.   I really just need to get back into it....I'm just so sick of it.
> 
> ...



I live in uptown dallas.  Never trained anybody before so I'm not sure I would be a good help.    I just know the battle you are going through because I feel the same way sometimes.  You just have to refresh your mind and go back to what you know works for your body and be consistant with it.  I have read some of your journals (I am more of a reader here than a poster) and followed you along because your attitude was a good motivator for me and helped me stay fired up.  I am now returning the favor for you.  You know you can do it!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

Tam.      Don't be sad.  Take sometime and evaluate things for yourself.  We are here if you need us, you can always call when you need to vent too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 14, 2004)

I guess I dreamed about these positive comments from Blue and Jodie before I actually read them.   

This morning I'm having my oatmeal and my egg whites.
I will post more as I go along today

Thanks for saying those things blue....I guess we never realize that what we do and say is being watched, even if people don't tell us that they know.  Sometimes we lead without being the leader.

I think I've taken enough time though!  I already know what's wrong, now it's up to me to fix it.  You made me feel so good blue.....thanks for that.


----------



## blueboy (Oct 14, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I guess I dreamed about these positive comments from Blue and Jodie before I actually read them.
> 
> This morning I'm having my oatmeal and my egg whites.
> I will post more as I go along today
> ...



Your welcome


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

Fit ... like Blue said, you know what needs to be done, so do it!

You have *YOU* to answer to.  So ... now that you have vented, let's get to work Mrs.Fit. 

If I don't see any attitude change, I'll personally come down there and ensure you're going to the gym


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 14, 2004)

eye-eye captain

I did do some squats and a little cardio last night


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 15, 2004)

* Friday, October 15th *

OK, I'm actually feeling pretty good today.

All of our docs are going to a retreat this afternoon and I'm finally seeing the end of my desk.  

1) I brought my workout clothes and I'm planning to go workout today at lunch.
2) I also plan to have a really great lunch.
3) I brought cakes today for Boss's Day and they are just sitting there and aren't being touched (not by me at least)....this is good!!
4) There was a little bowl of candy on the edge of my desk, and everytime one of the bosses or the docs or someone walks by, they take some.  The problem is, I was eating it too.   Well, I had my appt. with one of the dietitians yesterday and I told her that I have this little note on my computer that says "Stay Out Of The Candy", and after I left yesterday, she came and stole the candy bowl.   
I called her this morning and told her that it was the best thing she could've done for me.

5) This morning's breakfast was 3 hard boiled eggs.  I only ate 1 of them whole, the rest were whites.  I also had a pumpkin spice latte from Starbucks.
6)  I ordered the HOT ROX.  Has anyone taken this before?  Can anyone tell me what you think of it?

I am so ready to get back to working out.   I do not think I'm pregnant.  My face is already starting to break out a little, as it always does when I'm about to start.  I am scheduled to start next weekend.

OK, that's enough rambling this morning......be back to write down my foods later.


----------



## Cinnabon (Oct 17, 2004)

I just started on Hot Rox myself. Its only been a week, but nothing yet... let me know if u see anything or hear of anyone taking it that has had any kind of results....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2004)

OK, Cinna, I will.....I think mine should be here today or tomorrow maybe.

I am doing great today.

M1: 2 hard boiled egg whites and one Boca sausage link, and 1/2 decaf, 1/2 caf coffee (black, no sugar, no cream)
M2: I brought almonds and pistachios, I will also have water

I plan to go workout about 11:30.  11:30 -- Cardio 15 minutes on the Elliptical and then I had some extra time left over, so I did two sets of overhead db tricep extensions and two sets of skull crushers.

M3: I brought lettuce and turkey, I will make a turkey lettuce wrap.  I also had some tomatoes on it and some extra raw cucumbers, cauliflower and broccoli.   
M4: I will have the rest of my leftover veggies and pistachios around 3pm
M5:

More to come...I hope everyone is doing great today.....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi CousON....how are you today?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

excellent, and your fine self?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm doing great!!  I'm eating good again and I'm about to go workout and then come back and have a great little lunch!  

We rode dirt bikes and ATV's yesterday and my upper body is so sore today.   So that's another reason it's a cardio only day.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

still riding bikes   We got snow this past weekend.  At first we thought it might melt away, but 3 days later, it's still here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh my gosh, snow???   That would be so awesome if I could see some snow.  I think we might have some this winter.  It hasn't been much of a summer at all here and it's already cool.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2004)

Tuesday, October 19

Today is a good day!

I got up at 5:15 and went to the gym -- it was hard, but I made myself go.  I knew I really needed to and I need to get back to my normal routine of things.  I know it makes me feel much better when I have my morning workouts.

I did:
*Squats *
50lbs, 18 reps
60lbs, 12 reps
70lbs, 10 reps
* Seated Leg Press *
100lbs, 12 reps
150lbs, 10 reps
* Seated Ham Curl *
35lbs, 2 sets, 10 reps each
* Seated Quad Ext.*
50lbs, 2 sets, 10 reps each
Then 15 minutes on the ellipticle

M1: 2 hard boiled eggs whites, 1 Boca sausage link, 1/2c. black coffee
M2: I will have some almonds and water
M3: I will have lettuce/turkey wraps and raw cucumbers and cauliflower and water to drink.
M4:
M5:


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

You might have snow in Dallas ... too funny. 

You can come here and visit your couSON  and I'd show you some snow Mrs.Fit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll just bet you would.....take a pic for me!!!

We might get some snow here.....you never know!!!!  It has happened before.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

Tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!

good morning!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

I will do that tonight - while it's still white and not the usual dirty grey.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Jodie....how is ya this morning?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2004)

My Hot Rox came in.....I'm interested in what my results will be.  I will start taking them in the morning before my workout.  I've already eaten lunch and I'm done working out for the day.

I will let you all know what they are like tomorrow.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 20, 2004)

Wed., October 20

Today, is a good day too.   

I did not workout this morning, but I did bring my workout gear so I could go workout at lunchtime.
I took my HotRox this morning before breakfast
M1: 2 eggs, 1 slice turkey bacon, scrambled together w/ salsa on top, coffee
M2: about 30 pistachios and water
I was going to workout at lunch today, but didn't get to....work is swamped today.   I will either do something later this afternoon or I will just save it as a day off and workout tomorrow morning.
M3: Well, I tried to eat a boca burger and some veggies, but the burger patty would not hold heat long enough and just started getting rubbery and the veggies were good but just didn't appeal to me.....my lunch began to look like something Fear Factor brought in......LOL
M4: I have a cucumber for later and I will probably go over to our restaurant and get something else later.   I do not think what I did eat of my lunch will hold me over.
M5: I had chicken and steak fajita w/ grilled onions.   I DID NOT HAVE any sc, quac, chips, tortillas or cheese.   I had water to drink.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm good Tam.   Just getting excited about Vegas, about Craig and I finally getting to go somewhere other than the gym.  LOL

Ohh.....I need to send you a pic of this hot pink suit I am working on.  Its turning out really good!  Just need someone to purchase it.  LOL

Dallas is soon!!!!  You have to spend all day Saturday with me!   Craig will be in class.  But he will be able to go to the stuff on Friday and the night show on Saturday.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

couSON ... brought the camera.  I will take a pic from my office window so you can see what I see for 8 months at a time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 20, 2004)

Jodie -- send me the pic?   What date will you be here.....I will make arrangements to spend ALL day with you.....let me know.

CousON....send me that pic baby.....I need to see the powder.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 20, 2004)

We'll be there on Friday, sometime in the morning.  Plan on Saturday, Craig will be in a seminar the whole day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 20, 2004)

Friday, as in this Friday, like two days from now???


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

I will upload a pic I took from my desk at work.  When I see it this way, my cubicle doesn't seem as bad as I think it is ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 20, 2004)

c'mon....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 20, 2004)

OK, I was going to try to cut WAAAAYYYYY back on the sugars and even the diet drinks.   But I have such bad heartburn this afternoon, I had to grab a little bit of Sprite.

I've been kinda trying to follow the SouthBeach diet - just to kick start my weight loss and it has been good and has been working pretty well I think.  This week alone, I've lost almost 2 lbs and it's only Wed.

I like it because it limits your sugars, no breads, no pastas, no rice, no cokes, and you really aren't supposed to have "REAL" coffee, but I have at least one cup a day.  

Speaking of weight loss.....is anyone watching "The Biggest Loser" ?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Friday, as in this Friday, like two days from now???


Noooooooooooooo....In November.  the 19-21st.  The weekend before TURKEY DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh, okay.....I can definitely handle that


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

*NT's office window*

this is the snow dear


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh Cous....that is awesome!!  

Thank you for that pic, it makes my day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2004)

October 21

I slept in this morning - it was the first time in like two weeks that I think I really slept well.

1 Hot Rox capsule before breakfast.
M1: 2 eggs, 1 slice turkey bacon scrambled together w/ salsa over it, 1/2 decaf, 1/2 caf coffee.
M2: I will probably have my cucumber for my morning snack.
M3: I had 2 chargrilled chicken breasts, *no bread though*, and I had extra  lettuce, tomato and pickles.  Water to drink.

I will up my Hot Rox dosage today before my workout - I will take 2 instead of 1.
I plan to go workout at 4:00 today.  I will do some cardio and some back work.

M4:
M5:

My boss is on vacation today so it should be a slow day for me. I need a slow day to tell you the truth.   It has been so very busy over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2004)

Chick-Fil-A brought lunch in for our clinic today.

I did very well.   I only had a chargrilled chicken breast, *no bread*, and I ate extra lettuce, tomato and pickles.

It was very nice of them to bring lunch to everyone.


----------



## Butterloaf (Oct 21, 2004)

How is the Hot Rox turning out for you?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh Cous....that is awesome!!
> 
> Thank you for that pic, it makes my day



anytime I can make your day couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2004)

Butterloaf said:
			
		

> How is the Hot Rox turning out for you?



It's actually working pretty good.   I feel lighter, I'm feeling like I have tons of energy and I haven't had one ounce of the jitters.

Plus, I know it has something to do with the diet and exercise, but I've lost almost 3 lbs. just this week alone.

I am trying to be very very strict with my diet and trying to get in all the cardio that I can.

Are you taking it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2004)

3:00 almost

I'm getting hungry again......I have a wrap leftover from lunch today, I think I'll go get it and eat the chicken and veggies out of it.

Workout is in one hour.....I'm kinda excited about it.


----------



## Butterloaf (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes I am. I was taking Eph for a long time, nothing compares to that, lol.
I feel slight change, my diet is real tight and I try to make it in the gym at least 4xs a week (cardio & weights) . The energy is awesome. I started on 2 before workouts and it makes me a lil dizzy at times. How many times a week you wk out?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2004)

You are so right....nothing compares to Eph.   

I just up'd my dosage and started taking two before my workout yesterday.  I got the exact warm feeling they describe and TONS of energy, had a great workout yesterday.  I took two again this morning before my eggs and feel like I should be running sprints or something.

I have gone to the gym 3 times so far this week.   I think I'll probably go tomorrow morning and Sunday morning too.  I also have been doing cardio and weights.

I don't think I've ever felt the dizzy feeling you are experiencing.  Be careful.
Does it make you go to the bathroom a lot?   That is the only thing out of the ordinary that I feel -- man, I should just take my phone and my computer into the ladies room with me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2004)

October 22 

Today is a good day too!  All in all this has been a great week.

I did not get up and workout this morning, I didn't sleep well again last night.  

I took my HotRox this morning before my breakfast.
M1: 2 eggs scrambled w/ turkey bacon and topped w/ salsa, reg. coffee.
M2: I didn't get to have a snack before lunch because of being so busy.  Me and Steph went to Cantina Laredo, a nice little mexican rest. close to our office.  I did well - no chips and salsa and had a chicken salad w/ unsweetened tea to drink.

I did not get to workout at lunch, but I am going to go workout this afternoon, probably about 4.

M3: I plan to have some raw veggies and a little bit of chicken (probably about 2 oz.) for my snack

M5: We are supposed to go out to eat w/ my brother and sister-in-law tonight.  They want to go to a mexican food restaurant.  I have my meal planned.  I will have shrimp and chicken fajitas, w/ all of the veggies, no tortillas, no sour cream, no quac -- AND NO ALCOHOL.   I do not plan to ruin what I am working so hard to regain.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey cousON.....how is my fav cous this morning.....

OH, my hubby sent me a pic yesterday from our last trip to Austin...the hair is short, but I think it's a pretty good pic....  I'll upload it in a min.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2004)

here it is


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

now that's what I'm talking about ... a pic of you that we can see ... not one taken by yourself.  You look great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks....hopefully soon you guys will get one with a little more skin and a little less clothing......


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

we can only hope 

if you need someone to preview a pic before posting, I'm always there for ya.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry I've not been in here much sweetheart but that is a very pretty picture and you are doing great! And besides, at least u didnt put on as much weight as me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh stop Viv, you couldn't have put on much weight either.....

How have you been?   I hope everything is good.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

Trust me I did, and even tho I'm behaving it's not budging.  Argh.  At least I am not (literally) feeding my emotions anymore, that's gotta count for something in the long term


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2004)

It will definitely count.   I realized that trying so hard to get pregnant was taking a real big toll on  my waist line.   Although I really want to be pregnant, I'm glad that we're not trying so hard anymore.  After the treatments, the 2 week waiting period was so dramatic, I swear I'd come home from work and eat just about everything except the refrigerator itself.

I love your sig though.......it's good to KNOW what you WILL do


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 25, 2004)

October 25 

today is a very good day.   I'm feeling like I'm very close to being back to my old self.  I woke up this morning at 5:15 and went to workout -- it was triceps day today, w/ a little cardio.

Tricep pressdown:
18reps/40lbs
12reps/45lbs
10reps/50lbs

Tricep extensions:
You know these, you use the rope turn around w/ your back to the cable....
15reps/30lbs
12reps/35lbs
10reps/40lbs

Kickbacks
10reps/10lbs/2sets each arm

Bench dips
12reps/2 sets 

Cardio was treadmill walking for 20 minutes on 3.6 speed
Then 3 sets of lunges on treadmill -- 10 incline/12 incline/14 incline

Kick Azz workout and my arms are already quivering........


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 25, 2004)

October 25 

today is a very good day.   I'm feeling like I'm very close to being back to my old self.  I woke up this morning at 5:15 and went to workout -- it was triceps day today, w/ a little cardio.

Tricep pressdown:
18reps/40lbs
12reps/45lbs
10reps/50lbs

Tricep extensions:
You know these, you use the rope turn around w/ your back to the cable....
15reps/30lbs
12reps/35lbs
10reps/40lbs

Kickbacks
10reps/10lbs/2sets each arm

Bench dips
12reps/2 sets 

Cardio was treadmill walking for 20 minutes on 3.6 speed
Then 3 sets of lunges on treadmill -- 10 incline/12 incline/14 incline

Kick Azz workout and my arms are already quivering........

M1: 2 breakfast cups (scrambled eggs and Boca sausage baked in muffin cups w/ a little bit reduced fat cheese on top) 2 cups 1/2 decaf, 1/2 caf coffee.
M2: pistachios and some sugar-free Crystal Light
M3: 1 1/2 breasts of chicken (leftover from last night), some raw broccoli, cauliflower and cucumbers -- SF Crystal Light to drink.
M4:
M5:

More to come.........


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

dang girl!   You were busy this morning!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yep, I was.    I wish it was Friday....I'm off on Friday....Woo Hoo - hurry up Friday


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

woohoo Friday means Vegas!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

me three ... Friday means a day off and the start to a weekend of parties! Wee Hoo!  I'll be partying like I'm in Vegas only not spending quite as much money. 

Morning Mrs. Fit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Cous....how are you today?   I won't be spending much money either......


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm excellent ... and your fine self?  

I love your sigs   I let my mind wonder though ...  and stop at quivering.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 26, 2004)

October 26

Today was a leg day, refer to 10/19 for detail as it was pretty much the same.

M1: two breakfast cups, 1 c. cofee
M2: a few cashews and some SF Crystal Light
M3: Got some hot wonton soup while I ran an errand (eating only the broth though, 'cause I don't feel good.) Drinking water
M4: Cucumber w/ salt and pepper and water to drink.

Went to walk w/ my sister in law after I got home from work.  We walked in her neighborhood for 20 minutes.

M5: backed tilapia w/ green beans, SF Jello for dessert w/ a tsp of Cool Whip Free on it, water all night long

More later....busy, busy, busy!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 26, 2004)

My back is hurting....it started hurting yesterday and I really noticed it last night before I went to bed, but today it is moving up to the back of my neck.  

OMG, I hope Im not getting the flu.   That's all I need -- and I didn't get the flu shot this year.   I don't know many people that did.  If this gets any worse, I'm going home.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 27, 2004)

October 27

Feeling pretty good today actually.   I think maybe I just needed to get some rest.

I did not workout this morning....I slept in.  I think I will just take this day off.  Tomorrow's workout will be shoulders and cardio.

M1: 2 hardboiled egg whites, about 12 mini slices canadian bacon, a little 5 oz can of V8 and 1 1/2 cups coffee.
M2: SF Jello cup w/ a tablespoon of CoolWhip Free on it, water
M3: turkey burger patty (threw bread away), raw broccoli, raw cauliflower, cucumbers, water to drink.
M4: SF jello cup and more water to drink.  
M5: grilled red fish topped with shrimp and crab, steamed broccoli, water to drink.

My sister-in-law and I are walking after we get home twice a week.  She is really needing to lose some weight (I am too really) so she asked me if I would start walking with her 2 nights a week and I said yes.  Last night I went to her house, tomorrow she is going to come to my house.  We're walking for 20 minutes.  This in addition to my dieting and my own workouts, I should be able to make some good progress.

Hope everyone is having a great day today.....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

hey hottie!
Long time! 
For the record: I would also like to be added to this list of pic previewers of you...

Dam, have not talked w/ you in a long time..what the hell is wrong with me???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't know B, for a while there I thought you didn't love me anymore......

J/K, you have been busy, I'm sure.

What's been happening with you - I've missed you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 28, 2004)

October 28 

First -- I'd like to say "Congrats to the Red Sox, way to go."
Second -- I weighed yesterday and have lost two more lbs......  

No workout this morning - My back was still hurting.   I had to stop my Lipitor because it was making my muscles hurt.  I have told my doc here and I'm sure she will get me something else to try.

I will go walking tonight with my sister in law at least, and I may go workout this afternoon.  I did take my Hot Rox before breakfast though.
M1: two hardboiled egg whites, about 12 pieces mini canadian bacon, reg coffee
M2: SF Jello and SF Crystal Light to drink.
M3:
M4:
M5:

Hope everyone is doing great today.
More to come.......


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I don't know B, for a while there I thought you didn't love me anymore......
> 
> J/K, you have been busy, I'm sure.
> 
> What's been happening with you - I've missed you!


I got fat...

I can honestly say this is the absoloute worst year of my life. But, I am getting up, dusting myself off and gonna press on.
How are you?

There is much luv for my lil' Texen hottie friend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 28, 2004)

I think you and I were on the same brain waves for about 6 months there.  I put on some weight too.  But I too have stood myself up and took the dustbuster after my fat azzzzz.......   

Much love for yous too......hey, you guys have powder yet?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2004)

morning couSON 

I put a pic from this year's camping up ... it shows what can happen when too many beers are consumed ... the 6 pack goes away.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2004)

November 1 
I can't believe today is November the 1st.    Where has the freakin' year gone??

I got up and worked out this morning....YIPPEE!!!

I did:
Barbell curls-- 2 sets/25lbs/12 reps
Cable curls-- 2 sets/30lbs/10 reps
Cardio -- 20 minutes on treadmill
4 sets lunges on treadmill, increasing incline after 12 steps/reps of each.  
Abs -- 50 on ball/40 regular on mat/20 reverse.

M1: 2 hard boiled eggs, about 12 pieces mini canadian bacon, coffee
M2: SF Jello cup and water.
M3: Chipotle and water......feeling sick now, probably shouldn't have had that, but it sounded really good....
M4: Had a 1 oz. package of peanuts and a 20 fl.oz. bottle of water.  My tummy feels much better - not because I ate the peanuts, but because I got rid of the Chipotle.....someone remind me to never have that again!!!
M5:


More to come.......


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Hottie!
Yeah...'04 did scream by, didn't it? Well, this was such a shitty year for me on so many levels, I say good diddance and bring on '05!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2004)

I say bring on 05 too B, I am so ready for it.....

Aw, honey, I'm sorry you had a bad year.....want me to give that massively sexy back of yours a backrub....???......????


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning couSON...how are ya today?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I say bring on 05 too B, I am so ready for it.....
> 
> Aw, honey, I'm sorry you had a bad year.....want me to give that massively sexy back of yours a backrub....???......????


hell yeah!

'morning!
hey NT!
How was your weekend? (or need I ask??)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I say bring on 05 too B, I am so ready for it.....
> 
> Aw, honey, I'm sorry you had a bad year.....want me to give that massively sexy back of yours a backrub....???......????


hey...so...you have any SINGLE friends who would like to assist?
 (I just crack myself up sometimes...)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

Nov. 2  
ELECTION DAY

Today is a pretty good day except I slept wrong last night and now my neck and my right shoulder is hurting....I guess I'm gonna have to go get a massage.

Today was cardio day:
12 minutes on Elliptical - Level 4 and 5 intervals
12 minutes no Treadmill walking on incline
2 sets lying ham curls with D/B -- 1set 15lbs/18reps, 2nd set 20lbs/12reps

M1: 2 hardboiled eggs, about 12 mini pieces can. bacon, FF chai latte
M2: handful of walnut halves and a VERY small amount of blue cheese crumbles, water
M3: mixed greens and roasted tomato soup w/ unsweetened tea to drink.
M4: a little bit of lean ground beef and 1/2 of a Sprite...although I'm tryin to stay away from drinking too much of it.  
M5: I do not know what dinner will be tonight.   I have not decided yet.

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday.....be sure to get out there an vote if you haven't already.  And if you don't vote, don't bi^ch.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

I just voted! I got my sticker and everything!
I had ot go to the high school where I played 'C-squad' football. (freshman) Damn, I have not been in that building in....18 years! Gawd....I am OLD!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

You did good.....good boy!!!  LOL

I feel old every time I drive by my old hs and they've renovated or added something else......I'm like, damn, what happened to the hs???


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi J.....where has my buddy been?   Girl, I can't wait for you guys to be here....I'm so looking forward to seeing you!@!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You did good.....good boy!!!  LOL
> 
> I feel old every time I drive by my old hs and they've renovated or added something else......I'm like, damn, what happened to the hs???



What's worse..is that I saw some of the girls walking around, I think it was about lunch time..and I have ralized...I am almost old enogh to be their father...
ACCCKKKK!!!!

Boy...boy? BOY? WOMAN! Loan me that friend...she'll be able to tell you otherwise...
heh heh..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

You gotta come here to meet her.....boy!  

I think you might like her.  She's about 5'7", thin, blonde, really pretty.  You gots to schedule a road trip


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm lurking more than anything lately.  Stressing on if I will be ready for this show next weekend.  I'm lean in the upper bod...but the legs are still icky!  Got to get it together becuase I am shooting with Steve Wennerstrom that Sunday afterward.  Means no yummy foods til after the shoot.  

You have to come to the apt. when I get up there....I'll need help baking goodies for Saturday!  The apt. is over close to Arlington.    Gotta make carmel walnut brownies, corn bread muffins for Elena Sieple, and tollhouse cookies.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You gotta come here to meet her.....boy!
> 
> I think you might like her.  She's about 5'7", thin, blonde, really pretty.  You gots to schedule a road trip



 ... OK!  ... 

oh ... you meant Burner.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

You will be fine -- I am certain of it.  Don't worry.

I have planned to spend that whole Saturday with you.  I will help you bake all the goodies you want.    Oooh, oooh, can I have one of those carael walnut brownie thingies???


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You will be fine -- I am certain of it.  Don't worry.
> 
> I have planned to spend that whole Saturday with you.  I will help you bake all the goodies you want.    Oooh, oooh, can I have one of those carael walnut brownie thingies???


Nope.      We have to sneak them.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You have to come to the apt. when I get up there....I'll need help baking goodies for Saturday!  The apt. is over close to Arlington.    Gotta make carmel walnut brownies, corn bread muffins for Elena Sieple, and tollhouse cookies.


dam...I was hoping u were inviting me...

Those brownies sound very yum!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... OK!  ...
> 
> oh ... you meant Burner.


heh heh....um..don't you have an air mattress to attend to...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You gotta come here to meet her.....boy!
> 
> I think you might like her.  She's about 5'7", thin, blonde, really pretty.  You gots to schedule a road trip


really? how about a pic?

does she sound all Texan and stuff too?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, she "sounds all Texan and stuff too".....LOL

I'll see if I can get a pic today.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

Tam...what does Texan sound like?  They are the ones that talk funny....not us.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah, I know J, but you know - you have to humor "those" people...... 

How are you today?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm having issues today.   Self Doubt issues on if I am actually gonna be ready next week.  Crap I always have issues with, but things are a lil different this time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 3, 2004)

November 3 
Well, Election Day is over and we still do not know the end result.    Ohio is always holdin' us up.....LOL
I'm certain Bush will prevail.

OK, now on to me --
I am getting a swedish massage at 11:30.  My back is still absolutely killing me.  I had my wonderful hubby rub the two spots  that are really killing me and now I'm really sore.  I just wish it would go away!!

OK, enuff about that -- 
I did not workout this morning, slept like crap and didn't think I could lift.  I will see how the massage makes me feel today and will probably be back at the gym tomorrow.
M1: 2 eggs and 2 slices of turkey bacon, 1 FF Chia latte.
M2: handful of almonds, water
Had my massage today, feel a little better but now I'm just sore.   So I just took some Motrin, hopefully it helps.
M3: chicken breast and beans, water to drink
M4:
M5:

OK, I need to get some work done now.....Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 3, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS BUSH ON WINNING SECOND TERM


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, she "sounds all Texan and stuff too".....LOL
> 
> I'll see if I can get a pic today.


Wahoo!...where is it....?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm trying to get one B, I'll try to get it again today.

Also, I need a pic of you -- you know this.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2004)

November 4
Feeling a little better today.  I still think my shoulder is sore and I didn't work out this morning.  I have been very busy helping my boss clean out his office this morning though, so I'm sure that counts a little for caloric depletion.....

I'm sure I will workout tomorrow though!!
M1: 1 scrambled egg w/ 2 slices turkey bacon, 1 c. reg. coffee (no sugar, no cream)
M2: 2 hard boiled egg whites, water
M3: Subway turkey wrap, water to drink.
M4: SF Popsicle and water.
M5: Turkey breast, salad w/ walnuts on it, small, tiny iny peace of bread, water to drink.

I do not know what will be for snacks today or for dinner tonight.  I will have to log later when I eat it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get one B, I'll try to get it again today.
> 
> Also, I need a pic of you -- you know this.


WIll this do?
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sluss...done=http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos
your turn!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2004)

Raaaarrrrggghhhhhh.......HA!  do you think I'm sharing you now?   You are sadly mistaken.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Fitgirl is right, rawr, lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2004)

hey Viv, how are you this morning honey?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2004)

November 5 

Today is a pretty good day.   I've worked out this morning, legs day.   I'm not logging, it's pretty much just like the last leg day.

M1: 2 eggs, turkey bacon and regular coffee.
M2: almonds, water
M3: broccoli and grilled salmon, 2 celery sticks w/ Laughing Cow cheese and water to drink.
M4:
M5:


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

morning couSON


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 5, 2004)

Morning Tam!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2004)

Morning J, how are you today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Other than being sick I am just fine how are you hon?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 5, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Morning J, how are you today?


I'm a year older today.      Can't even have cake or yummy food.  We are going for Mexican next Sunday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2004)

I know......HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISS PERFECT BODYYYYY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

I hope you have a wonderful day darlin'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi NT, how is my fav cous today?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

I am excellent ... and your fine self?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Raaaarrrrggghhhhhh.......HA!  do you think I'm sharing you now?   You are sadly mistaken.


that wold be fine by me...except for the teeny, tiny detail... *MRS* . Fitgirl...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that wold be fine by me...except for the teeny, tiny detail... *MRS* . Fitgirl...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm a year older today.      Can't even have cake or yummy food.  We are going for Mexican next Sunday.


Hey! Happy birthday!
Don't be silly! You aren't a year older today. You are only a day older than yesterday, which is minimal. You start the next chapter of the very intersting book of you today.
Its all in the perspective.
There ya go!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that wold be fine by me...except for the teeny, tiny detail... *MRS* . Fitgirl...






I am laughing so hard....you are too funny!!!   What if I could get some sort of an "agreement" out of *MR.* Fitgirl????


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I am laughing so hard....you are too funny!!!   What if I could get some sort of an "agreement" out of *MR.* Fitgirl????



can't wait for B's reaction to that ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I am laughing so hard....you are too funny!!!   What if I could get some sort of an "agreement" out of *MR.* Fitgirl????


I gotta hear this agreement..
honey..theres this guy.....he's kinda cute....he's in need of some luvin....now,  being a born and bred Texan, which means we are full of Texan hospitality...do you think I could......

I'm guesing that won't go over too well? I will two-step with ya, but better leave 'that' hospitatlity to your friend...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 5, 2004)

I think it might go --
"honey, there's this guy.....he's kinda cute....he's in need of some luvin, and you know how you're always wanting to bring another girl with us, what if I beat you to the punch?   Then I promise, we can find a girl for you.  What d'ya say??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

(tweeeet!)
penalty! Too many players on the field at one time!
what we need here is a special teams play: The quarterback sneak and a wide receiver...


heh heh...football analogies....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2004)

November 8 --
Well, today marks only 7 weeks until out "Phat Pool" is over here at the office.

Saturday and Sunday, I did cardio at the gym.  And yesterday, I did squats, ham curls, and extensions too.  
No workout this morning - that thing that was in my shoulder last week, is in my neck today, hopefully I'm getting a massage tomorrow.
M1: 1 egg, 1 1/2 Boca sausage link, 1/2 coffee, water
M2: SF Jello cup, water
M3: 2 celery stalks w/ Laughing Cow light cheese on them, some ground lean beef, water.
M4:
M5:


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2004)

Mornin' cous.....   



How are you today?   Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

I am excellent.

Recouping from the weekend.  At last, we've finished our 4 weekend party binge.   This past weekend, we went on a pub crawl - too much fun.  My step brother phoned Sunday afternoon to see how we were doing ... I told he we hadn't gone to bed yet - but were looking forward to bedtime. 

How are you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm getting a massage at 11 today, I am very happy about that.   I can not wait until tomorrow.  If this pinched nerve or stressed muscle thing that I have would go away, I would much, much better......damnit, it is interfering with my workouts....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey hottie! I still have not received my pics of your friend....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi hottie yourself........I will try to get one of her today.  If she doesn't have one, I'll just take one w/ my phone cam.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tuesday, November 9

OK, THIS DAMN THING IN MY SHOULDER IS REALLY STARTING TO PISS ME OFF!!!!

I really just want it to go away!   I'm ready to get back to my workouts and just feel like crap when I get up in the mornings and can't roll my azzzz outta bed.

  

At least the meals are okay.
M1: 1 boca sausage link, 1 egg, 1 slice whole wheat toast, no butter, coffee, water
M2: about 12-15 almonds, more water
M3: grilled chicken, grilled veggies, water, water, water......
M4:


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hi hottie yourself........I will try to get one of her today.  If she doesn't have one, I'll just take one w/ my phone cam.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry honey, I didn't get to see her but once today.   I will try to get it for you in the morning......I will go down to her office myself and get it.

Hope you've had a good day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

How come when you decide you might have a cheat meal, it ends up tasting like Sh*^???

I thought I could eat some shrimp and some fish tonight for dinner, I took only about 6 bites of it and it tasted like crap, so I ended up just eating my salad and drinking extra water and threw away the entree.    Man I hate that......  

Oh well....about to go to bed, gotta rest to get up and go do cardio in the morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Sorry honey, I didn't get to see her but once today.   I will try to get it for you in the morning......I will go down to her office myself and get it.
> 
> Hope you've had a good day!


I luv u!


yep! It was pretty good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

I luv U!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> How come when you decide you might have a cheat meal, it ends up tasting like Sh*^???
> 
> I thought I could eat some shrimp and some fish tonight for dinner, I took only about 6 bites of it and it tasted like crap, so I ended up just eating my salad and drinking extra water and threw away the entree.    Man I hate that......
> 
> Oh well....about to go to bed, gotta rest to get up and go do cardio in the morning.


I dunno. Maybe overhyped? Maybe bad shrimp?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

It's not even 10pm!  You ate the wrong stuff for a cheat meal.  Should have been cookies or something.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Listen to JBL! She is a WISE woman!


hmmm...oreos and milk.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

You're right, I absolutely should have eaten a better cheat meal......

Actually, I'm re-thinking the diet.   I think I'm about to put myself back on TP's carb rotation diet.   I did really, really well on that and my current diet has hit a plateau and even though I'm still working out, I am not losing.....yeah, I know muscles weigh more than fat and I am bound and determined to win our "phat pool" here at work....we only have 6 more weeks...... HELP

Today's workout was 30 minutes cardio and then triceps....
Triceps press out (you know when your back to the machine and you pull the ropes out over your head?)   That........I did 3sets/25lbs/18reps each
Press downs -- 3sets/30lbs/12reps each.

M1: 2 eggs, a little lowfat mozzarella w/ salsa on top, coffee.
M2: water, 1/2 of a whole wheat bagel w/ sf strawberry pres. on it.
M3: I will have tuna and raw veggies and water for lunch.
M4: small pc of chicken (maybe 4 bites) and (about 4 bites) steamed veggies, water to drink.
Snack -- I was hungry so I had about 4 bites of leftover sirloin steak and some more water.
M5: I think I will have grilled chicken and veggies again for dinner tonight too.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

a lot can happen in 6 weeks.  for the lat 4 weeks shit just started falling off.  

be patient.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

I know, I need to be patient.....I also probably need to be having more protein too....

But you know us women.....we want it to happen and we want it to happen now!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

good morning Mrs.FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi cous


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

Tam...there are 75 figure girls coming Sat.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I know, I need to be patient.....I also probably need to be having more protein too....
> 
> But you know us women.....we want it to happen and we want it to happen now!!!


listen to patrick! He knows!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

75 girls...????...????   

Oh my gosh....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

the boys been out riding lately?
Have you and hubby been riding?
My toy I want next spring is a 05 troy lee edition, polaris predator....
very nice...


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> 75 girls...????...????
> 
> Oh my gosh....


It's crazy stupid.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah, very nice B......

We're actually going riding and camping out at Rocky Ridge this weekend.  I'll be sure to take the camera and will have some pictures to show next week hopefully.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

sounds like fun!
After In get all my gear...I need to find a way to rig up a helmet cam. You'd drop your jaw on some of the stuff we get to ride thru here!
the scenery....WOW...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

Ahhhh, I can only imagine....I love Colorado.  Hubby and I took our vacation traveling around CO last year.  I would love to be able to move to Leadville, we found a quaint little house there, but it was wayyyy tooooo expensive.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

Tam...we could go to Denver.  We have corp units there.  hehe......


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, I can only imagine....I love Colorado.  Hubby and I took our vacation traveling around CO last year.  I would love to be able to move to Leadville, we found a quaint little house there, but it was wayyyy tooooo expensive.


ND U DIDN"T CONTACT ME!!!!
Get over here! Uz...gonna get a spankin!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

oooooh, you're just a tease


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

nope. I do follow thru..with the right person...
speaking of TEASE...<ahem> pics??


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope. I do follow thru..with the right person...



and just whom might that _right_ person be B?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

still unknown...she won't POST PICS!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Get over here! Uz...gonna get a spankin!



If I had a dollar for everytime I over heard someone tell the missus that


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

OK, I just emailed her to see if she was busy and I could come down to her office and get one of her.  She should email me back in a min.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

wahoo!
uz still gonna get a spankin tho..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

uz stilla tease


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

do I get MORE spankins I say uz a tease more???


tease, tease, tease, tease, tease, tease,tease, tease, tease


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> do I get MORE spankins I say uz a tease more???
> 
> 
> tease, tease, tease, tease, tease, tease,tease, tease, tease


ooohh...u temptress....
btw...did u see  the link to the pics of me in my new journal? I...posted..them....beware....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

Where, what page....huh?huh?huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

this is the link to my journal...the link in there works fine

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38958&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2004)

it says I don't have permission to view it.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

look up and hit link!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ahhhh yeah!!!   



That's a great collage.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thursday, Nov. 11

Today I got up and went into the gym, despite my extreme desire to stay my azz in bed.

I did a little bit of back work, but not too much cause I didn't want to further aggrivate the back.  I think I'm going to have to go to my sports ortho guy today.  I need to call though to see if I can even get in.

I did 2 sets lat pulldown, 2 sets seated row, 2 sets deadlifts then some abs.  

M1: 2 eggs, 1 boca sausage link, 1/2 slice whole wheat bread, coffee, then water.
M2: chicken breast, 1 c. soup broth, water, 1/2 Diet Pepsi
M3: Cucumber, water
M4: I had a chocolate cupcake that was from our "fat party".  
M5:

Hope everyone has a great day today!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

One week Tam!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

I know....OH MY GOSH.... I can't wait to see you guys!!!   

Hey, I think I might go to that Expo, but I don't think I'll be going to the show.   

Hey, I saw your new pics.  You look Maaavelous!!   I want those abs, and that back and those arms and those legs and .......and.....

I'm workin' on it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a question.   How exactly, does online training work?  I know that a couple of people here do that.  I'm just wondering how that differs and how it might be the same, if possible as having a trainer in the gym with you.

Does that make ANY sense?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh yeah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great collage.....


thanks, Tam!
Sounds like you are going to have a good weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I have a question.   How exactly, does online training work?  I know that a couple of people here do that.  I'm just wondering how that differs and how it might be the same, if possible as having a trainer in the gym with you.
> 
> Does that make ANY sense?



Online training from how I've seen it done is with pictures and emails.  The trainer will ask for weekly pics/meal plans and make adjustments based on those.

The trainer in the gym does the same thing, but might have a better grasp on the physical part because he/she sees you in person.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmmmmm......I'm still wishing my trainer was here.  I know he's over in some other country, blowing stuff up and shooting people and taking over......literally kickin' azz and takin' names - but I still wish he was here.   Who knows what I would look like or be right now had he not left.

Oh well - I guess I can keep whinning about it or I can keep gettin' busy so it doesn't look like I've completely slacked off while he was gone.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2004)

November 12

OK, today is a very good day!  Although I didn't get up to go workout this morning, I WILL TAKE THE STAIRS TODAY AND WILL RUN UP AND DOWN EVERYTIME I'M ON THEM.....a little extra cardio goes a long way.

I am back on the carb cycle....today is a no carb day.   I had boca sausage links for M1.
M2: tuna, water
M3: chicken and steak, 1/2 diet coke then water
M4:
M5: 

I hope everyone has a great day today.....TGIF


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey hottie!
That's the ticket!
They say..if you park your car @ the far end of the lot and walk and take the stailrs, you can lose X amount of extra weight per year.
You don't full need a trainer to get in optimal shape. You have been doing this for a while now. U know what yo are doing. Does he still give yo guidance from over in the sand pit? U can do it!
(so...I take it, I am never gonna get those pics? <note to self: Cancel Texan road trip>)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know you're right.   I can do this on my own.   I just need to be more focused.

Oh, I think we better give up on this girl.....she refuses to give me one moment to get a pic of her....oh well, anyone not interested in meeting you is not worth your time.   She's been kinda flaky lately anyway......what can I say honey, I'm sorry!!!   You can still make the road trip.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2004)

I wouldn't let that get in my way of meeting my freinds down there anyway!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I know you're right.   I can do this on my own.   I just need to be more focused.
> .


I know what you mean about the focoused! I met a new 'gym freind' Saturday night....oops. Now I have someone I can chat w/ in betweeen sets...not what I need!

Why? Because...I can do this:
   
for too long..and I did...I had to hurry up my workout and got 9/10 of it done..oops.


I met this guy on chest night. I had him spot me, and he was there agan last night. I had him...you guessed it; spot me again!

I spotted him and gave him some pointers; he was REALLY arching his back on bench press.
Then...got to BS'ing...'cause I am good at it....the time got away from me...oops.
Bad Mike. I need to be spanked...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 16, 2004)

It's Tuesday, Nov. 16th
Still not feeling good.   Stayed home yesterday w/ headache, stomach cramps and diarhea (sp?), no cramps today, but still have the d.   
Did not workout today, have not eaten much of anything.  Tried to have my eggs and can. bacon, but it came back out -- sorry for the TMI.

Having some water right now.   Probably need to go get a Sprite or 7UP.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

You need to get better before Saturday.  I'm not toting a sick Tam with me everywhere!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 16, 2004)

toting me....that's one for the cameras

I will try to get better, I promise!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok....have some cock-tails!  Might make it go away.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, that'll work.....right now, I can't even keep down the chicken broth!   Cocktails won't stop it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey hottie!
Old military remedy: BREAD.
and an occasional shot of the pink stuff...pepto!

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh my gosh......I am feeling much better.   Took the better part of the week, but I think the diarhea and everything is GONE!!!

Today is Thursday, November 18 -- I can't believe it is the middle of November.  Have I done ANY Christmas shopping yet?   NOOOOO  

I am doing pretty good on the diet so far, I haven't eaten much, granted, but doing pretty good.  I did go workout yesterday (cardio only), but did not go this morning.  I apparently turned off my alarm instead of hitting the snooze button....oh well, there's always this evening and tomorrow is a new day.

I had just about 4 bites of oatmeal this morning and 1 Boca Sausage Link, coffee.
M2:
M3:
M4:
M5:

I can't wait to see Jodie and Craig Saturday.  Depending on what time they get in tomorrow, I may go see them tomorrow.  Waiting to hear from Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

Tammy....I got your PM.  Call me tonight.  

Don't worry about Sat. night.  What ya doing Sunday??   Craig has class at noon, so I have no plans.  

Glad your feeling better!

Oh...we will be there by 5:30.   I want to go watch the women's pre judging Friday night, so we will be at the Convention Center.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok, I'll call you later this evening.

I don't have plans on Sunday, wanna go workout this me, or you wanna go to lunch or you wanna go shopping.....I don't have any plans for Sunday. 

OK, so you guys are going to that on Friday, cool!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey hottie! Glad u are feeling better! I hate having to keep a 'short radius' from the bathroom...
I'm about to hit it good in the gym...I FEEL GOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2004)

B, glad you are feeling good.  Did you have a good workout?

Today is a good day, can't wait to see Jodie and Craig this weekend and I plan to go workout both Saturday and Sunday this weekend.

Have a luncheon scheduled for today - so I'm excited about that too.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey! Sounds like u have a great weekend!
I can't wait to meet some of the IM Family!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 19, 2004)

.  Already talked with Tam, I am staying here in Houston this weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2004)

We will just have to make it up sometime soon J.   I hope you have a good weekend honey....I'll be talkin' to ya this weekend -- I'm sure.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi Tam!!! Looks like your doing great in here-- I just read some. Sorrrry I have been MIA. I have a part time job also now at night- keeping me busy.

So Brad's bday is coming up~ Are you ready?? I am getting Matt's present tomorrow. 

I hope your doing good. Have a wonderful week & Happy Thanksgiving!!! 

OH~ I went to a fertility doctor-- She gave my doc a list of things to look for in my surgery on Dec. 23. Then Matt's getting tested next week also- and if all is fine- I start Clomid in January! 

Love ya girlie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 21, 2004)

Stacey, glad to see you on here!   I have missed you so much!!   

What is your part time job?   How long have you had that?

I hope everything turns out fine in your surgery.  I'm certain that it will....what are they doing exactly?   I wish there was something that I could take for my infertility.   Right now we are just going to continue on our "taking a break", then after the first of the year, we will go back to my RE and see what is next.   I think she said she wanted me to go w/ injectibles....anywho......

I'm so glad you're back on honey.   I am ready for Brad's b-day.   I already have his gifts...what are you getting Matt?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm birthday cake!!!


hehe

Tam...I should have come up.  I've been bored silly all weekend.  I cancelled the poopy dog sitter and didn't think he would change plans again to watch the shitmonsters.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 21, 2004)

Ahhhh, I wish you would've come up too....you could've stayed with us!!!   We went out last night to dinner w/ some friends but other than that, I've done nothing all weekend long.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2004)

helloooooooooo Ladies!
STACEY! hey stranger!

Hiya Tam! Happy Sunday! I just got up..whew! Long weekend. Today is a compete off day for me. I am going ot paren'ts for dinner, but other than that...nada. Might go read a book here in a while...hhhmmm...and coffee...

Had kind of a 'funny' thing happen to me @ the club Friday night..if I haven't posted it yet, I will after I post my workout.
Havea  great day!
mike


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> helloooooooooo Ladies!
> STACEY! hey stranger!
> 
> Hiya Tam! Happy Sunday! I just got up..whew! Long weekend. Today is a compete off day for me. I am going ot paren'ts for dinner, but other than that...nada. Might go read a book here in a while...hhhmmm...and coffee...
> ...


Did you get laid?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2004)

I like the way you thing...but...no.
tis in my journal now. The answer will be  'nope'.
I may talk a lot of smack..but I am terminally nice..and go home alone.
Honest..I am mainly...
 
ok..maybe a little more of this:


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I like the way you thing...but...no.
> tis in my journal now. The answer will be  'nope'.
> I may talk a lot of smack..but I am terminally nice..and go home alone.
> Honest..I am mainly...
> ...


Sure.....they ALL say they are nice.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2004)

Heya Tam!  I know..I miss you toooooo!! Oh my part time job is kinda silly-- It's making calls at home for a national healthcare company. I sign on to the internet- to their website and print out my list of numbers..and check in so they know I'm working. You can only work 2 hours a day. (I have only been doing it for 2 wks). All I do is call the list of numbers they give me and say a little speech to the people who want to listen..and who have no healthcare coverage for pharmacy stuff... if they don't and want to listen I get the lead. You get paid by the hour-- or you get paid $4 for every lead- so whichever turns out more $$$ is what you get..not both. Sux. 

My doc is suppose to make sure my tubes are open (they were at the last surgery)..and then he has 2 other things to look for..starts with a "C"..I forgot. I wish you would get pregnant too. What's weird is it's the 21st today and I was suppose to start on the 14th or 15th..but each month I have been about 5-6 days late. So anyday. Also- I had bloodwork done last Friday to see if I was preg. ..and it came back negative. However..If I dont have it by Friday then I will test. Who Knows. 

I'm getting Matt an X-box cordless remote.  They have it at Target. That's all he wants--but I'm getting him a sweater also. 

Have a great week honey..I'll be on more..promise. I don't think I have time for a journal yet though. I am working out--but no hardcore till after surgery. I have so many cysts this time that he wants me to becareful..he said no jogging. But I'm doing Pilates/yoga and lifting weights--just a tad lighter. And short walks with the dogs. Also at work I take the stairs all the time.

take care sweetie!

HEY BURNER!  Hope your doing good!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2004)

hey hottie!
Dogs? I thought you only had the one puppy?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2004)

We got a new Yellow lab In September! He is now 3 months old--soo cute--but oh so clumsy!! He's already learned a lot of tricks. His name is Duke. He will be a hunting  dog!  Cody & him are getting along really good.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

The puppy sounds so cute!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh my gosh....three days to Turkey and dressing.....OK, maybe not so much dressing as turkey, but you get the idea!

I can't believe this year is almost over.   Man, I need to get to some Christmas shopping!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Jodie~ He is adorable-- very loving when he's not so hyper This rain is a drag though- I can't take him or Cody walking.

Hi Tam!! I know - I can't believe Christmas is almost here! I'm doing a lot of my shopping on Friday--I guess I'm brave. But need the savings that will be going on that day!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2004)

well, for one...I am glad THIS year is over..it was a crap year for me...
Onward and upward.
I gotta work on Friday..so no shopping for tihs kid...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 23, 2004)

I think I will do some shopping this weekend too Stacey.   Don't know how much I'll get to since the boys will be with me, but maybe I can do all but theirs....hmmm...

Oh well, 

I'm really not feeling myself today.    I don't think I'm getting sick, I just don't feel like working out and I don't really feel like eating either -- I don't know maybe it's AF.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 23, 2004)

I think I'm kinda glad this year is over too B.....I hope next year will be a better year


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2004)

No...IT WILL be better next year, Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 24, 2004)

It will be better if I get my damn money back from Gold's.   

I'm sorry, but I'm ruined for Gold's gym now.  I know most of the locations are franchised, but it is the corp. office in Venice, CA giving me the run around now.   What else can I do?  I've written Arnold, I've written M&F, I've written the Atty. Gen in Austin, I've even written to the Pres.......

I think my next step is to fly to Cali and get a sandwich board and just picket outside their offices....hmmmm.....that might actually work -- anyone wanna go to Cali w/ me?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 24, 2004)

fun in the sun?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 24, 2004)

OK, maybe a little fun on Venice beach once I pound some sense into those peeps.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok...I am game then.  We need sun!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ok...I am game then.  We need sun!



Me and Jillie need sun too ... well, maybe not Jillie as she just came back from Vegas and is headed for Mexico in January.  

We haven't been away since last October 2003.    Time for us to cause havoc somewhere.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2004)

uh oh! watch out! Looks like it is gonna be Tammi against Joe Gold in:
"The Fouray in LA!"
We had te thrila in manilla, but that ain't gonna be nuthin like a texan unleasshed in the city of angels!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2004)

That wouldn't be much of a fair fight now, since Joe is dead....wonder if I could take on Arnold?   Now that would be funny - he's how tall?   And I'm only 4'10".....  

Yeah, you know what they say about a woman scorned!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

oohh..AND a  TEXAN woman at that....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2004)

Yep, that would be too bad for Gold's huh??   

How are you today?  How was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

am gooood! Day off. Just lounging. Gota get busy sson and get stamps and put things in mail after while. Also need to do a once over..twice thru the house..

Weekend was good...interesting. Did u read my jounral? "showtime"
was good, interesting...
yours?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

I AM SO SICK OF MY JOURNAL AND MY BODY AND MY DIET AND MY WORKOUTS!!!!!!

I am going to start a new journal.   I went back to my journal when I was preparing for the comp and working so hard.  I need to get back to that type of workout/diet and that frame of mind.

I have copied and printed my sample workouts/diets.  I haven't started off too bad today.   I will post in new journal.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 30, 2004)

I had pumpkin pie and a protein shake for breakfast.

Oh Tam.....don't stress.
Start a new journal and be happy!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

IF YOU'RE IN HERE....PLEASE SEE NEW JOURNAL ENTITLED

"NO MORE PUSSYFOOTING AROUND"

Thank you


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

ah...she caught me...


----------

